# monthly comp/hall of fame



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye everyone.

Davey G had what I thought was a good idea regarding the online comp and the hall of fame. His suggestion was that in order for a fish to be eligible for the hall of fame it should be firstly entered into the online comp. I just want to ascertain that this is what the majority wants prior to making it a stipulation.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Does this mean previous comp entries will be entered into the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

No mate, the HOF started as of the first of this month. This is for entries after that date.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I only thought that it was 'logical' that if the new monthly comp goes all day every day that it would be easier to enter the fish in the comp and then let the mods select the better fish for the HOF, rather than having to put it in the comp thread and then submit it seperately into the HOF thread (where it may not even be selected).

With the majority vote that the comp goes all month (ie every day of the year is a 'comp' day) :roll: theoretically every fish that members catch can be entered into the comp, so there's no reason to 'hold back' a fish from the comp in order it to be considered for teh hall of FAme.

As Scott says I reckon that any fish worthy of being in the HOF is probably going to be worth entering in the comp thread first...

Cheers


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Well said Gatesy, you've managed to express what I was thinking.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I am one of the no votes above, and the views by Gatesy reflect many of my points of view :wink:

When on the water with a few mates, I don't give a stuff about whose better, I just enjoy whatever outcome, by anyone present.

Not having a shot at competition... but no interest now, as I've seen more conflict than pleasure in comps from observations down the years


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ditto Gatesy.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

It seems that we are GOING AROUND IN CIRCLES again here gents..

Despite my objections (echod by Gatesy above) the Fishing comp 'poll' has been voted upon by members and a month long period was agreed upon.. Although I too was against this, its now a bit late to be 'speaking up', this should have been done last month when the voting was taking place.

From the results of this poll it has been determined that the MAJORITY of members preferred the comp to be held over a month long period, as opposed to the 'weekend' or '7 day' period originally suggested when we developed it.

The reasoning behind this seemed to be that the mods /Scott were 'worried' that there weren't sufficient entries into the comp every month (although it had only run for 2 months)..and that it 'wouldn't look good' to potential sponsors who they were approaching to provide prizes.

To my knowledge, no sponsors / prizes have yet been 'locked in' (not that the comp needed them anyway), and the new competition format which was agreed on is now not even running. Effectively what interest and momentum we had going with the monthly competition has now been killed off.....  I was also one who enjoyed 'looking forward' to each comp period and lining up some fishing buddies for a trip to coincide with the comp period. Whether I caught a fish or not didnt really matter, the point is that I was out there having a go and having fun. The lure of winning a $25 voucher won't inspire me to enter the comp, I do it because I love it.

Well......here we are now arguing over a Hall of Fame (again the reason for implementing this was to show 'potential' site sponsors that kayakfishing is to be taken 'seriously').. Does this site really need a Hall of Fame?? Again apparently this is what the MAJORITY of members wanted (and added their comments about), so there's no point starting this argument again - it's already been agreed on by the majority.

I'd like to again make a point that both the above 'changes' have come about because the admin feels that a 'sponsor' is needed to keep this site going. I understand that revenue is required to cover some costs that the admin may have to pay for site hosting etc, but I really don't feel that this site needs to commercialise and sell itself out. (but then again this has already been debated and I seem to be in the minority in my point of view). There's other ways of raising revenue that have been discussed by members (Annual membership fee etc) which may help to cover these costs if needed.

Personally, although I like to see good fish caught by other members and myself I don't give a stuff about the Hall of Fame, I'd rather just get out for a fish whenever I can and post in the trip reports as I've always done...

Anyway that's my 2 cents...

Like Gatesy I'm a bit over this continual stopping and starting when the only reason I visit this site is to share ideas, enjoy the humour and hopefully meet up with a few like minded blokes for a yak fish every now and then


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

If I was a sponsor at this point in time, I know what I would be doing.

I feel a sense of De Ja Vu :shock:

Dan


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I follow Gatesy and others on this one. Again I have voted no although to start with, I thought it was a good idea. I voted no simply because I finally decided KISS. If it is complicated to get something into the Hall of Fame, then unnecessary barriers are being added. I like the Hall of Fame idea as I want to go to it and feel great about what my fellow yakkers are achieving.

Unfortunately, the unintended consequences of competitions and even Halls of Fame is that readers can start to get a stereotype into their heads on what makes a good yakko - such as "the bigger the fish the better the yakka". If people start aspiring to "bigger is better' then the values which make this forum such a fantastic community may be lost or downgraded.

This forum revolves around a common and rather special interest - fishing from kayaks, but there is more. What I think is rather unique about this forum and essential to its health is that there are strong values of caring and sharing and encouraging, even for what may be called "little" stuff. Someone catches their first fish from a yak, a horizontally challenged one, and folk get excited. Someone has a problem and others want to help. Someone gets a treble embedded in their finger and others show they feel the pain. Someone is about to buy their first yak and folk want to celebrate. We don't always have "bigger and better" things to report but that does not matter on this forum. And I would hate it to become just a place for "bigger and better".

Some time back I heard of a study done on the payments made to high-scoring basketball players and the consequences. High payments tended to drive DOWN the key player's achievements. Why? To be seen as the top player and attract the high payments, the player actually had to hog the ball more. This decreased teamwork and decreased effectiveness and resulted in the key player achieving less. Too much competition within a team decreases performance. We, as the AKFF, work as a team in the sense we are looking out for each other and working at building up the sport and our comrades. Some competition is fun - how about a "most hair-challenged person" competition so that I have a chance of winning something. First prize, a beanie for cold weather yakking! Too much competition or striving to be "bigger and better" heroes will only result in our drifting from our sense of camaraderie. My opinion.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy for PM


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy, your analogy is flawed in my opinion. If you were fishing every day then I can see your point. As most people struggle in with their hectic work and family life schedule to get some time on the water, why shouldn't their capture count regardless of wether they managed to co-ordinate their day off with a comp day.

I don't care either way if a capture has to be entered in the comp to be eligible for the HOF. All I did was voice opinions expressed by Davey G and ask for a majority decision to ascertain what the average user wanted.

The HOF is not there to cater to user's egos. Its whole point is to show new users what is achievable from a yak. If you don't want to participate, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s your choice as an individual.

Davey G, to make a point clear we are not chasing sponsors to raise revenue for the forum. I was approached by a kayak shop who wanted to advertise their services on the site. My question to them was whatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s in it for the average user. They replied that rather than offer discounts they would offer a random member giveaway. As this is to be given away can you explain to me how I am chasing revenue? If that was the case, the money would be going into my pocket, not being given away to a member. I don't see this as an argument. I see it as a healthy debate allowing a chance for the silent majority rather than the vocal minority to have their say without being pressured.

I will not allow the average user to have to pay to enjoy this site. There is so little that is free in this world these days and I am determined that this site will remain a free resource for users.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When I read the poll question, I see it simply as, does HoF nomination link with the comp...yes or no, and I voted no.

I have not voted to be rid of one or the other, or change what is already voted and decided... only linking is the new idea under the poll question by my reading.

But maybe I have misunderstood the question :?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scott said:


> The HOF is not there to cater to user's egos.


Blast, I was hoping if I got something in the Hall of Fame it would swell up my ego. 



Scott said:


> I don't see this as an argument. I see it as a healthy debate allowing a chance for the silent majority rather than the vocal minority to have their say without being pressured.
> Catch ya Scott


Talking through the issues is good. Let's keep dong it. Taking captives, shooting rockets and blowing up buildings is bad. Let's not do that.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Richo, you got it right mate, and I welcome your opinion. I didn't really have an opinion myself and even if I did I am not trying to force my opinion on others hence the vote to determine what the average user thought.

Regards Scott


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I decided to vote for a longer fishing time on the comp for the first poll, but now change my decision. The very last comp that was on, I planned and prepared to enter what ever fish I caught. I looked forward to the day I hit the water in anticipation of catching a fish to enter in the comp. It turned out that fish I caught was the first one that hit the deck of my kayak and was over the moon with excitment. Due to an old computer and not quite enough time, I couldn't enter my catch due to computer issues. :evil: But the point was I was looking forward to that weekend because I was going fishing for a comp to hopefully enter a fish. It was my fault I couldn't enter my fish, no one elses.

But now it will probably turn into a year long fishing comp, pretty boring. Lets go back to the original plan and have it over a week once a month and just enjoy the stories and photos, I sure enjoy reading all the stories and piccies. That's one of the main reasons I joined this wonderful website. Let's get back to basics. KISS.

Bring back the comp and lets get on with it, we don't need prizes or gift certificates, just fishing with mates and hopefully catching fish to brag about. Now I will step down from the soap box.


----------

